

Show HN: ClipChoose, video polls made easy - j21
http://www.clipchoose.com/clipchoose/

======
j21
Over the past year I've had so many different ideas floating around in my
head, and read many books, but never actually implemented anything. I had a
week break between terms in school, so I decided to code up something simple
and actually deploy to a live environment for once.

Not expecting millions of users to come flooding to my webapp, this was just
my way of getting a foot in the door of this apps/startups/entrepreneurship
world. I've learned a lot over the process of building and deploying this
project, and hopefully it will spark me to stop daydreaming and start doing.

There are a lot of poll sites out there, but I haven't found a good one that
incorporated videos easily. I wondered why there weren't such sites, and
thought it could be that no one finds a use for them. So this is my attempt at
an MVP, just testing to see if people would make use of video polling. I'd
love any suggestions, comments or criticism as this is still a work in
progress.

